# 07 Fuji Team vs 06 Giant TCR comp ?



## Carbonsnail (Jan 14, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone has any input towards comparing the Fuji Team Pro or Team framesets against the Giant TCR Comp frameset. I was thinking about getting an 06 TCR frame until I came across the photos at the Fuji site for their 07 Team and Pro models yesterday, I liked the frames looks and colors alot. I wish to build it up with Campy Centaur and Euro wheels. Any thoughts or perspectives from someone who has ridden both frames from recent past? Thanks and I will wait for your responses.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

You're comparing a compact frame (Giant) to a traditional frame (Fuji). The new Team Pro is an awesome looking frame and it probably cost quite a bit less than a TCR frame. while the TCR is a great frame, I'd go with the Fuji Team Pro frame. I maybe biased but a traditional frame is more specific to the individual. At 6'3', it took Giant an extra year or two to even bring out a frame size that would even fit me. A compact design frame is nice, and the TCR frame looks sharp, but the one size fits many hasn't sold me yet.


----------

